# crochet oui, accolade non



## Ironfalcon (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai cherché partout y compris dans le post épinglé sur le sujet des claviers mais j'ai un souci avec mon Windows XP sous bootcamp.  

J'ai un MacBookpro, et je suis developpeur... là je dois faire un programme en C# mais impossible de faire des accolades.  

Au niveau du reglage du clavier je suis bien sur "Francais(Apple)", mais quand je fait alt+( il ne se passe rien...  
ctrl+( = rien 
alt+( = rien 
ctrl+alt+( = [ 
ctrl+shift = rien 
ctrl+alt+shift = rien 
même avec "fn" une peut dans toute els combinaison rien du tout. 

Bref bloqué, quelqu'un a t'il rencontré le souci et si oui, y a t'il un élément de réponse à ce problème?


----------



## Meow the Catz (6 Décembre 2007)

Es-tu sous leopard en mac os X, donc histoire de voir si tu as les derniers pilotes bootcamp apple?


----------



## BernardRey (6 Décembre 2007)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> .../...impossible de faire des accolades.


Le plus simple serait certainement d'avoir le bon "mappage" pour ton clavier. En attandant, tu devrais peut-être trouver une piste en sachant que, sur un clavier Windows de chez PC, c'est avec *AltGr-4* qu'on obtient l'accolade. Dans la mesure où la touche *AltGr* n'est qu'un raccourci pour *Contrôle-Alt*, tu peux peut-être obtenir l'accolade avec la combinaison *Contrôle-Alt-4* (pas le 4 du pavé numérique, bien sûr). En général, ça fonctionne bien pour l'arobase, avec un peu de chance, ça marchera aussi pour l'accolade...​


----------



## Ironfalcon (12 Décembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Es-tu sous leopard en mac os X, donc histoire de voir si tu as les derniers pilotes bootcamp apple?


Je suis bien sous Lewpeud



BernardRey a dit:


> Le plus simple serait certainement d'avoir le bon "mappage" pour ton clavier. En attandant, tu devrais peut-être trouver une piste en sachant que, sur un clavier Windows de chez PC, c'est avec *AltGr-4* qu'on obtient l'accolade. Dans la mesure où la touche *AltGr* n'est qu'un raccourci pour *Contrôle-Alt*, tu peux peut-être obtenir l'accolade avec la combinaison *Contrôle-Alt-4* (pas le 4 du pavé numérique, bien sûr). En général, ça fonctionne bien pour l'arobase, avec un peu de chance, ça marchera aussi pour l'accolade...​



nan j'ai testé , rien de marche en terme de combinaison


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

J'obtiens sous Bootcamp les accolades avec Alt+Ctrl+' et Alt+Ctrl+- sur mon iMac.


----------



## Ironfalcon (19 Décembre 2007)

halimb a dit:


> J'obtiens sous Bootcamp les accolades avec Alt+Ctrl+' et Alt+Ctrl+- sur mon iMac.



 bah jvais tester ca ce matin alors :3

merci.


----------

